# Hi from NY



## skinzfan72 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi everyone! My name is Norm and I'm from Auburn NY. I am hopping my account will last long enough for me to post this!!!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome!

What's this about your account?


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks peoples I was having a hard time my account to stay on. I just had my first molt last nite or today!!! I currently have 2 female religiosa that were found at work. Now hunting for a male to try breeding. I had a couple when I was a lil fella but dinnt know much about them back then except they are some cool little bug eatin machines. I look forward to chattin and learning from the people on here for a long time to come.


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 6, 2007)

As far as my account I made one yesterday and it worked all day without posting. I come home from work today and it wont work so I make a new one. well this was my third try its like it was timing out or its just this antique hunk o plastic I have.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats on the molt.

I hope the account works out.


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome. Your account was being flagged as a spam account. Guess it's not!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello Norm from New York, are you the Norm on the tv show with the bar and Oh my I cannot remember it, but the song went " Where everybody knows your name" I can't sing so be nice :lol: ! That's ok if your not, but Welcome form Ohio!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome, Norm!


----------

